# Return of POTM and Challenge Contests!!



## sm4him (Aug 3, 2015)

Okay, folks, we are trying to get the TPF Photo of the Month contest and the TPF Challenge contests back on track.

To that end:
There is now a nomination thread for this month for POTM, here (thanks Runnah!)

There is ALSO a voting thread for the JUNE POTM nominations, here (thanks again, Runnah!).
Unfortunately, we never had a July nomination thread, so we'll have to just skip that month.

However, we did have nomination threads for April and May, and I will post voting threads for those so that we can get caught up. I plan to do one voting thread a week until we are current.

I hope everyone will help make these contests a success again, by participating in both the nominating and the voting process!! 

I will also be posting an August Photo Challenge thread tonight (lest you've forgotten, that one is one where you are given a theme and you take a picture with the theme in mind and submit it. You'll have until the end of the month for get submissions in).


----------



## tirediron (Aug 3, 2015)

Sharon, thanks very much for taking this on.  It's not a small task by any means and requires a great deal of volunteer time.  People like you stepping up to help out is what makes TPF such a great community!


----------



## terri (Aug 5, 2015)

Sharon's the bomb!


----------

